# Is this website GTG?



## Josh Lawrence (Aug 31, 2014)

Is ***** Peptides legit? I want to order CJC w/o dac, and ghrp 2, plus the bacteriostatic water. They have a big sale it just seems to good to be true.

Not trying to advertise, this is my first time buying peptides.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 31, 2014)

They aren't a sponsor here so I wouldn't even bother looking them up.  IMF has a couple companies here that are having huge sales.  Just click the forum tab and scroll down for the list of sponsors.  At least here you will have a place to voice your opinon/concerns.


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 31, 2014)

I have never heard of them before either. I have been using Maxim peptide for a couple of months and they have been absolutely amazing all the way around.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 1, 2014)

Check out the research chems sponsor threads. Easily find a good choice


----------



## s2h (Sep 1, 2014)

Not a good first post...


----------

